# LT1042 cub cadet



## rdp51601 (Dec 9, 2012)

My LT 1042 started, ran great, and mowed well the first year. After the first year and many dealer complaints it smoked at start and while running for the next five years until the Kohler 19 HP engine finally seized and stopped. I gave it away for parts. Cost: $300 per six month mowing year. Never again!


----------

